# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Chinese ********** research HgH

## MidwestMuscle

Heres my generic HGH from China by ********** research (the distributer i guess) Took a preganancy test, Checks out Good, So far Almost as good as serostim but alot cheaper.

----------


## Rhyno666

had the same one and didnt like it, tested to be less that 10iu in each bottle

----------


## jfalco

looks like it was packaged very poorly, and unless a lot of it is stuck to the sides, it looks like less than 10 ius.

I wouldn't use it.

----------


## Big

come on guys, do you think the OP is still waiting for an answer years later?

----------

